# Eagles Peak, Robesonia, Pa



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone been here recently? I saw some older reports when I searched, but nothing recently. They were good reviews, so I hope it's still good. We're camping there this weekend - last minute and close to home. Heard there is a BIG hill (guess that Armada will have to man-up!) to most of the sites. We got a 33' site, which they assure me I can get in with my 250RS, though I'm leary - I've been telling everyone it's 35' with the rear slide out.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

We were there earlier in the year it is a nice place, 2 pools, and plenty for kids to do .


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi
We have been there twice, last time two years ago. The pool is awesome, best thing about the place. We stated in transient sites near the pool and they were awful, very small. Packed in like sardines. There are roomier sites in the upper woods area, but we didn't want to deal with the dirt. Guess you can't always have best of both world's. Mostly permanent sites there, seems that is what they are geared for. We likely wont stay there again. There are some campgrounds closer to the Amish attractions. 
Yes, it is quite the hill coming in. The truck was definitely panting when we pulled in.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We go there a few times a year.

Just spent July 4th weekend there with several families.

The woods sites are the best, and really not that dirty, just has stone driveways, so dust is most prevelant.

Fishing and pools are good, and if you use your GPS, you can get quick access to many of the Lancaster attractions.

The hill is big, and no run at the bottom because of the turn.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> We go there a few times a year.
> 
> Just spent July 4th weekend there with several families.
> 
> ...


What hill are you talking about? We've never been there - is this at the entrance? or in the campground itself?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> We go there a few times a year.
> 
> Just spent July 4th weekend there with several families.
> 
> ...


What hill are you talking about? We've never been there - is this at the entrance? or in the campground itself?
[/quote]

We were there with Huntr70. It is the last road up to the cg entrance. It is steep and I coudl see where gassers would be panting at the top, but the Ol King Ranch just pulled. Its only like a half mile, I would let that be your deterrent. We had a great time there.

Jim


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> We go there a few times a year.
> 
> Just spent July 4th weekend there with several families.
> 
> ...


What hill are you talking about? We've never been there - is this at the entrance? or in the campground itself?
[/quote]

We were there with Huntr70. It is the last road up to the cg entrance. It is steep and I coudl see where gassers would be panting at the top, but the Ol King Ranch just pulled. Its only like a half mile, I would let that be your deterrent. We had a great time there.

Jim
[/quote]

Thanks Jim - any suggestions on where in the CG what would be the better sites #'s? -i.e, more wooded, roomy, etc?


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I come in from the other direction (Lancaster side) There is a hill on that side too, not bad at all. I take 272 to 897. You want to be up in the wooded sites above the Softball Field. They are spacious and in the summer it feels a lot cooler up in those woods.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> We go there a few times a year.
> 
> Just spent July 4th weekend there with several families.
> 
> ...


What hill are you talking about? We've never been there - is this at the entrance? or in the campground itself?
[/quote]

We were there with Huntr70. It is the last road up to the cg entrance. It is steep and I coudl see where gassers would be panting at the top, but the Ol King Ranch just pulled. Its only like a half mile, I would let that be your deterrent. We had a great time there.

Jim
[/quote]

Thanks Jim - any suggestions on where in the CG what would be the better sites #'s? -i.e, more wooded, roomy, etc?
[/quote]

As Mike said, definately up in the woods. We were on the back row. Unfortunately I cant remeber the site #'s, Huntr would be able to recall better than me. The Howells site was pretty big and our site on the first trip was pretty big. AND IT IS DEFINATLEY ALOT COOLER UP THERE. Probably 15* cooler than out in the sun.

Jim


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the inputs - read them on my phone, but it's too hard to reply from there.

We enjoyed our weekend at Eagles Peak - agree with all of the above, the pool is great, crowded, but not obnoxious, and there is a great sloped section for the little kids (my youngest is 3). We spent quite a bit of time there since it was soooo hot here (my car going in on Friday said 106 degrees







). When we arrived, we were escorted to our site, very promptly, and they helped us back in (though the site was roomy enough we didn't need it). We had site 257. It was up on the hill, and very nice. Sewer at a lot of the sites seemed to go uphill, but I managed to create a slope with some extra boards and rocks (and will buy one of those slunky holders now!). Sites up there all seemed to be really nice in size, and most were shielded from each other with a thin row of trees. Our site in particular was separated from others on one side, but on our awning side it was not. I suspect it's a site that would be for two families looking to camp together. Was still far apart - at least 20 feet out from our awning, and we didn't feel on top of the neighbors motor home. Staff was pleasant, and there seeemed to be a fair amount of activities going on. The pond was unused - too hot to sit out in the sun and fish. We'd go again, especially on a HOT weekend, where our focus isn't activities but the pool. We had very little full sun up in the wooded section, but the bottoom sections by the pools (most seeemed seasonal) were full sun ALL day, and yes, very close together.

Our only complaint was that the water pressure wasn't as great as it could have been - it wasn't an issue, but the shower was slow. Wouldn't impact us from going again.

The hill going in was def a hill. Agree it wasn't long, but because you have no room to get running and up to speed, it's slow. Considering the 100 degree weather at 3 in the afternoon, the Armada impressed me again - it worked, and it def warmed up (though not past half on the tranny or the overall temp), but it went. Slow and steady, and in 3rd gear (think I might have dropped it to 2nd very close to the top), but it went, and I was happy with it. If that's how hot it runs with a camper full of weekend stuff in that heat, I'm happy. A 1/2 ton that is pushing it's limits though would have quite possible been overworked. There were bunch of campers in line to register and get in, and you could smell all the hot engines, not that they were all 1/2 tons.

Thanks again for the inputs!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a good time! We will be definitely checking out this campground - thanks for all the information.


----------

